# Need help identifying...



## GrimreaperGram (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi
I recently acquired a Farmall tractor and needed to findout what year it is. The man who owned it lived next door to my grandparents and was a pretty good fabricator. He made the rear fenders from the saw mill blades where he and my grandpa had worked. I never knew my grandpa as he died when my dad was a baby. who knows maybe his hands had touched those blades before they were used in this project. I believe it needs a oil pan gasket, and distributor wire and a new coolant hose as i smell a little coolant.
This is what I think it may be (1953?) Farmall 200 Super C
Axle -351112 r3 
Clutch -355969 r1
Floor plate -351132 r2 
Dash lever assembly -354741 r1
Body -351687 r7
There is no serial plate that I can find. Iwill check with the p/o family to see if maybe they have it. Any help is appreciated in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Nice tractor, and awesome history there for you too I'm sure!


----------



## pennybuy (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't swear to it but i have a 200 farmall. I believe the 200's were only built in 54,55, and 56. The serial plate on mine is on the side where the manifold pipe is to the rear of the motor. It should be in plain site if its there.

bill


----------

